

Free Kindle Book – Create Good Habits Using Psychology and Technology - savvyraccoon
http://www.amazon.com/Boost-Create-Habits-Psychology-Technology-ebook/dp/B00P6KCEPI/?tag=qtp-20

======
dennmart
Seems like it's only free if you have Kindle Unlimited.

------
maysamsh
Kindle Price: $2.99

